# AMD oder Intel



## blitzmax (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich bin im Begriff mir einen PC zusammen zustellen und wollte fragen welcher CPU da besser ist 

Mein Budget ist ca. 600€
Brauche nämlich noch einen Monitor + Tastatur 

Ich brauche einen Leistungsstarken CPU für kleines Geld, vor allem, weil ich viel mit Cinema 4D und der gleichen arbeite.
Zum zocken muss er auch was taugen.

Ich habe da z.B. den: http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+AM3/68995/AMD+FX-8350+Prozessor,+Boxed,+Sockel+AM3+.article
im Auge 

dieser kostet ja 175€

und der von Intel, der in der selbe Preisklasse liegt kostet 200€ (http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/56296/Intel+Core+i5-3570K+Box,+LGA1155.article)



Also wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den 2 CPU's und warum kostet der Intel mehr, obwohl er ja eigentlich weniger Leistung hast 

LG blitzmax

und danke im vorraus


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2013)

ganz einfach, der Intel kostet mehr weil der Intel mehr kann und deutlich schneller ist, AMD baut zwar gute GPUs aber sehen keinen Stich gegen einen Intel im Moment
Allerdings, wenn man schon einen neuen Rechner braucht, dann sollte man eher schon zur nächsten Generation greifen
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1150/78027/Intel+Core+i5-4670K+Box,+LGA1150.article


----------



## blitzmax (22. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab mal nen PC zusammengestellt, der den CPU enthält.
Zusammenbauen könnte ich ihn ja selbst, oder lass ihn von denen zusammenstecken


----------



## blitzmax (22. Juni 2013)

Würde nicht auch ein Gehäuse mit no-name Netzteil reichen mit 400-500W ?

Oder braucht das alles so viel Strom?

Das z.B. : http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=53199&agid=625


----------



## Lunica (23. Juni 2013)

Ich würde wenn es billig sein muss den FX6300 nehmen.


----------



## Shorty484 (23. Juni 2013)

Von billigen No-Name NTs ist bei PCs für Spiele generell abzuraten. Für Bürorechner taugen die Dinger grade so, für mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2013)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, der PC sieht doch schon sehr gut aus, nur die CPU ist Quatsch, denn das ist eine "K"-CPUs - die ist zum Übertakten gedacht und kostet daher mehr, dafür wäre aber dann auch ein Mainboard mit nem Z87-Chipsatz nötig. Nimm also lieber einen normalen i5-4570 oder 4670, die sind ohne Übertaktung auch nicht merkbar langsamer. 

Beim RAM müsste es auch günstigeres geben - wichtig sind nur DDR3-1600 und 1,5 Volt, der Rest ist egal, da lohnt es sich nicht, wegen nem besseren CL-Wert 5€ mehr zu zahlen oder so.

Beim Netzteil auf keinen Fall sparen! Ein gutes Markenmodell bringt den Strom zuverlässiger und stabiler und hält im Zweifel auch länger, zudem leistet es "mehr" als ein NoName mit gleichviel Watt, zB manch ein billiges NoName "hat" angeblich 500 Watt, aber kann diese 500W nur für Bruchteile bringen, in Wahrheit leistet es zuverlässig nur 400W. Ein Markenmodell wird da idR "korrekter" beworben, die nennen das Modell dann auch nur "400W" - und für nen PC wie den oben würde schon ein 400W-Markenmodell reichen, der PC wird bei Last sicher nur um die 300W verbrauchen. Aber das Netzteil von BeQuiet würd ich nehmen, das passt gut, auch wenn man mal aufrüstet.


Generell ist halt auch die Frage: neuer Sockel 1150 Haswell, den Du ausgesucht hast, oder vielleicht doch Sockel 1155 - denn für letzteren bekommst Du CPUs für um die 80-100€, die erst mal für eine Weile ausreichen, und könntest dafür eine bessere Grafikkarte nehmen - die Kombination wäre dann in der Summe für die meisten Spiele besser als ein i5-4670 und dazu "nur" eine GTX 660. Denn für die höheren Details reicht eine günstigere CPU noch aus, aber eine GTX 660 nicht mehr immer. Du könntest dann später mal die günstigere CPU durch einen i5-3570 oder so ersetzen.


----------



## blitzmax (23. Juni 2013)

Ja, okay.

Ehm ich brauche aber einen wirklich einen schnellen CPU, wie z.b. den i5-4670, denn in C4D soll ja alles schnell gerendert werden und dafür benötige ich ihn.
Die GTX 660 würde ja zum zocken eigentlich voll ausreichen 

und ist der i5-4670 nicht besser wie der i5-3570 0.o



Hab jetz mal noch ne zusammenstellung gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Juni 2013)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Ja, okay.
> 
> Ehm ich brauche aber einen wirklich einen schnellen CPU, wie z.b. den i5-4670, denn in C4D soll ja alles schnell gerendert werden und dafür benötige ich ihn.
> Die GTX 660 würde ja zum zocken eigentlich voll ausreichen
> ...


 

Doch der  i5-4670 ist besser!


----------



## blitzmax (23. Juni 2013)

und danke ^^

@herbboy: wäre nicht gerade für's rendern in C4D und der gleichen ein FX-8350 von AMD besser ? Wegen der vielen Anzahl von den Kernen?


----------



## blitzmax (23. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Doch der  i5-4670 ist besser!


 
Okay, habe ich doch richtig gedacht. 

Danke

Denn so viel nehmen sich die 2 CPU's vom Geld her nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2013)

Also, C4D ist ein Renderingprogramm, das Dir sehr wichtig ist? Also, es KÖNNTE sein, dass speziell in C4D die AMD-CPU besser ist - da müsstest Du aber mal Tests raussuchen, ob das Programm die 8 Kerne der AMD-CPU auch wirklich nutzt.

Hier sind einige Benches mit drei Rendertools Haswell: Intels neue Core i7-4770 und i5-4670 Prozessoren im Test - Benchmarks: Rendering (Seite 30) - HT4U.net da ist der bei Pov-Ray besser, bei Blender schwächer und bei Cinebench ähnlich wie die Intels. Aber immer sind die Abstände nicht riesig, also Du wirst nicht mit der einen CPU eine Szene in 10 Minuten rendern und mit der anderen CPU in nur 5 Minuten.


Und wegen 3570 vs 4670: der neuere 4670 ist etwas besser, aber nicht viel. Der kostet etwas mehr, und um ca so viel ist der auch besser. Auf keinen Fall aber würde man mit nem i5-3570 irgendwann ein ruckelndes Spiel haben, und mit dem i5-4670 läuft das gleiche Game dann butterweich  und bei Rendering-Sachen ist der neuere Prozessor dann halt vielleicht 5% schneller fertig: hier zB ein Test mit vielen Anwendungen und Games Haswell: Intels neue Core i7-4770 und i5-4670 Prozessoren im Test - Performance-Index [CPU] (Seite 42) - HT4U.net im Schnitt über alle Dinge ist der 4670 halt 7% schneller. Das ist kein Wert, den Du im Alltag wirklich merkst. 

Aber wenn Du direkt 150-200€ für die CPU ausgeben kannst, würd ich sowieso den Haswell Sockel 1150 nehmen, da das der neuere Sockel ist. Die Mainboards haben kleine Vorteile, und du wirst halt im Zweifel länger noch Support und neuere CPU-Modelle bekommen als für den Sockel 1155. In Preis-Leistung sind Sockel 1155 und 1150 an sich identisch: der neuere kostet nen Tick mehr, leistet dafür auch nen Tick mehr.


----------



## blitzmax (23. Juni 2013)

@herrboy 

Also, ich hab mir mal die Seiten angeschaut 
Der i5-4670 liegt immer nur ein ganz kleines Stück zurück und bei Blender sogar an der Führung und gerade wenn es um Sachen wie Spiele geht sind die Intel ganz groß )
Und der AMD FX-8350 nimmt alle Kerne zum rendern und ist trozdem nur ein bisschen schneller, also ich denke ich habe meine Konstelation gefunden.

Weil Preislich sind das dann 10-20€ und das ist nicht so dramatisch (;

Hast du dir mal das ganze angeschaut also:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und mal noch so ne Frage am Rande, sind eigentlich alle Kabel z.B. für die Festplatte dann dabei, weil ich brauche ja keine, hab schon eine? SATA 4 (750GB)


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2013)

blitzmax schrieb:


> @herrboy
> 
> Also, ich hab mir mal die Seiten angeschaut
> Der i5-4670 liegt immer nur ein ganz kleines Stück zurück und bei Blender sogar an der Führung und gerade wenn es um Sachen wie Spiele geht sind die Intel ganz groß )
> ...


 Beim Board sind normalerweise auch 2-3 SATA-Kabel dabei. vlt lad mal die Anleitung runter und sieh dort nach, da steht ja meist an Anfang dann "Packungsinhalt" oder so. Aber SATA4 gibt es nicht, da meinst Du wohl 2 oder 3  


Beim Netzteil würd ich bei der günstigeren 7er-Serie vlt doch lieber 450-500W nehmen. Wäre es ein E9, dann würden 400W locker reichen auch für ne bessere Graka in der Zukunft.


----------



## blitzmax (23. Juni 2013)

Okay, alles klar, ich weiß bescheid.

Die Festplatte ist aus nem Laptop und der ist ziemlich neu, da kam ne SSD rein, für meinen Vater.

Und da kann ich die gleich mit verwenden 

Das mit dem Netzteil werde ich berücksichtigen.

Außerdem danke ich allen die so gute und schnelle Antworten gebracht haben )


Edit:
Hier ist mal die Festplatte und die neue Config mit dem Netzteil 

Festplatte1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Festplatte2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Config 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2013)

Die Platte dreht halt langsamer als eine normale 3,5 Zoll-Platte, aber dadurch, dass die kleiner ist, könnte sich das ausgleichen - das ist vermutlich dann vom Speed her zwischen ner langsamen 3,5-HDD mit 5400U/min und einer normalen mit 7200 U/Min. Das ist okay, aber auf Dauer würd ich da mal ne normalschnelle Platte nachrüsten. 

Ansonsten alles okay, der Anschluss ist auch wie für "normale" Festplatten 1x Strom + 1x Sata.


----------



## blitzmax (26. Juni 2013)

Super, danke


----------



## blitzmax (23. Juli 2013)

Ich bin jetzt dabei für das System ein

be quiet 400w e9 gold... Zu kaufen 

Das musste ja eigentlich noch strärker sein als das 450w L7 be quiet, oder?

LG


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, aber es ist auf jeden Fall extrem effizient und müsste ebenfalls ausreichen (es hat 1x 8Pin und 1x 6Pin für Grafikkarten, das wäre ausreichend auch für eine Nvidia GTX 770), dazu hat es halt noch zuverlässigere "Innereien"


----------



## blitzmax (24. Juli 2013)

Okay, danke.


----------



## blitzmax (24. Juli 2013)

Und was ich mich gerade noch frage ist ob ich bei diesem Mainboard: http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/...nfigurator.maid=0&search.reset=1&search.sKey=

unbedingt den  ATX12V-Stecker, 8-polig brauche oder ob der 4+4 pin für den CPU reicht (Netzteil: be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC unter Technische Daten)



es müsste ja das selbe sein oder ?
Weil sonst bräuchte ich ja ein anderes Netzteil..?


----------



## svd (24. Juli 2013)

Ja, ist im Prinzip der gleiche Stecker. 
Damit die Kompatibilität zu älteren Boards gewährleistet ist, wird der 8-pin Stecker manchmal geteilt, dass du bei Bedarf halt nur den "halben" anstecken kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2013)

4+4 ist nur ein trennbarer 8pin, da man bei älteren Boards nur 4Pin-Buchsen hat und ein 8Pin-Stecker da ggf. nicht passt, wenn zB direkt neben der Buchse ein Kondensator sitzt oder so. Ich glaub reine 8Pin gibt es gar nicht, außer für PCIe.


----------



## blitzmax (24. Juli 2013)

Danke euch


----------



## blitzmax (15. September 2013)

Hey ho nochmal, also das ja um mein PC ging wollte ich sagen, dass alles angekommen ist, der Zusammenbau gut verlaufen ist und der PC nun SUPER läuft!!!

Kann so wie er ist ihn nur als Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, auch wenn die Graka gern auch eine GTX 760 sein könnte, diese lag leider nicht im Budget. ;p

Specs:

CPU: i5-4670
Mainboard: AsRock H87 Pro4
RAM: 8 GB G.Skill 1600Mhz
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9U3
Festplatte: 750GB (leider 5400rpm, war geschenkt)
Netzteil: Bequiet 430W L8-CM
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 660 Direct CU II TOP
Laufwerk: Samsung DVD Brenner 
Monitor: BenQ GL2460
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller (gute Tastatur, für wenig Geld!!!)
Maus: Logitech G500

Soundsystem: Logitech 2.1 

)
Danke für eure TopBeratung, wenn ich wieder was brauche komm ich gern auf euch zurück!

LG blitzmax


----------

